# Schwinn Breeze questions. (24" vs. 26")



## pangloss (Mar 10, 2011)

I know it's not really classic or antique, but I have a 70's Breeze I'm fixing up for a neighbor and I need some help. Is there an easy way to tell if it's a 24" or 26" bike? I have no girls bikes to compare it to, and it has enough non-original parts where I don't know what's right. The serial number makes it a '77, and the front wheel is a 24" with a Schwinn approved hub dated '77 as well. (The rear wheel has been replaced by another 24" generic at some point.) So it seems likely that it's the original wheel, and therefore a 24" bike. The problem is that it seems like the fenders are way too big. It's as if someone either put fenders from a 26" on a 24" bike or 24" wheels on a 26" bike.
Confused? Me too! It seems like there's enough clearance for bigger wheels/tires, but I'm not sure. The frame itself seems pretty small, but--again--I've nothing to compare it too. Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks!
Troy


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 11, 2011)

He is a link to a nice 1976 Schwinn Breeze listed on the feebay should help you out.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1976-SCHWINN-BR...000?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2dc6b238


----------



## pangloss (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks much. I actually looked at that auction last night when trying to figure out frame sizes, but didn't read down far enough in the seller's description. Doh!
Troy


----------

